# Is there any reason I can't install 942 myself?



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

I am thinking about getting a 942 soon. It will be replacing an 811 and a 508. Since I already have 2 cables for the tuners in the 942, is there any reason I can't install this myself, as opposed to waiting for the "professional" install.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

For a receiver you are purchasing, no reason at all. For one you are leasing, Dish will insist on setting up professional installation. When it comes, you can always install it yourself anyway, and cancel the pro install when you call to activate it.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

Not true, Dish will not activate it for you, the installer must call in the activation.


Ken


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

kstevens said:


> Not true, Dish will not activate it for you, the installer must call in the activation.
> 
> Ken


That is absolutly not true. Got mine 2 weeks before install date. Installed it myself and had it activated in all of 1 hour, then cancelled the scheduled install.


----------



## datwell (Jan 26, 2005)

waltinvt said:


> That is absolutly not true. Got mine 2 weeks before install date. Installed it myself and had it activated in all of 1 hour, then cancelled the scheduled install.


Yup. That's my story too. Was not a problem.

da Doug


----------



## HDjunkie (May 16, 2005)

datwell said:


> Yup. That's my story too. Was not a problem.
> 
> da Doug


Me too. Installed myself, called and activated it and cancelled the "Professional" install


----------



## jtp1947 (Feb 13, 2004)

HDjunkie said:


> Me too. Installed myself, called and activated it and cancelled the "Professional" install


What he said.


----------



## StevenD (Nov 6, 2004)

I'll 5th that. I installed my 942 myself and called into have it activated. There was no way in hell I was taking a day off of work for a guy to come out to unplug my 921 and move the cables to a 942.

The only problem I had was when I called in to activate it, they said I had "too many leased receivers." They were listing one of my 921s as a LEASED receiver. I argued with the guy for 20 mins that you never could lease a 921.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

They would not activate mine. They told me the installer had to activate.

Ken


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

kstevens said:


> They would not activate mine. They told me the installer had to activate.
> 
> Ken


Time to give the "CSR roulette" wheel another spin. :lol:


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

Naa.....It's already a done deal.

Ken


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

Here's another self install. Took three calls. First time I was told would need to call back during regular business hours. Second time keyed the "change or cancel your scheduled appointment" option and was refused by the rep. Said "thanks," hug up and called right back this time choosing mntc then hi def (advanced tech) option. No hassles, took my info on new the 942 and the 921 I was deactivating and told all would be done in approx 10 min. When I returned from work that day all was done. He even took care of cancelling the service visit without my prompting.


----------



## gijohn (Jun 1, 2005)

I hope this isn't TOO off topic but .... I've been wrestling with lease vs. purchase - but have found someone that won (don't ask me how) a 942 and wants to sell for $500. Sealed in original box, etc etc. Would I run in to any problems with activation since I didn't purchase from a dealer?? Thanks!!


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

I wouldn't expect any trouble. When I called to activate my (purchased) 942, nobody asked where I bought it.


----------



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

Turned out to be a snap.  

I plugged in the proper cables, did a check switch, called technical support to activate it and voila, it works great!!


----------



## DWS44 (Apr 15, 2004)

No problem here either...installed mine last night...called and got it activated on first try.


----------



## bjb236 (May 8, 2005)

Activated mine last night as well. Tech support rep was very nice and canceled the "professional" install with no problems.


----------



## gijohn (Jun 1, 2005)

Does anyone know exactly what is included in the "professional" installation? I'm having my 942 installed in the morning, and the Dish rep (from the CEO executive office) told me that the $250 (yea - I'm leasing) up front is for the installation. I've got a Dish 500, 500 Quad switch and a couple of 508's so I'm assuming MOST everything is in place. If more or extra cable is required will the installer try to charge me?


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

gijohn said:


> Does anyone know exactly what is included in the "professional" installation? I'm having my 942 installed in the morning, and the Dish rep (from the CEO executive office) told me that the $250 (yea - I'm leasing) up front is for the installation. I've got a Dish 500, 500 Quad switch and a couple of 508's so I'm assuming MOST everything is in place. If more or extra cable is required will the installer try to charge me?


I'd really like to know if anyone else is hearing that from Dish. If it's true, I think Dish ought to be giving those of us that did our own installs a bit of the $250 back.


----------



## gijohn (Jun 1, 2005)

waltinvt said:


> I'd really like to know if anyone else is hearing that from Dish. If it's true, I think Dish ought to be giving those of us that did our own installs a bit of the $250 back.


I can tell you that my specific question to the "executive rep" was "Will there be any installation charge"? The reps answer to me was "No, that's what the $250 non-refundable fee takes care of."


----------



## gijohn (Jun 1, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what a "Dish Pro Adapter" is??? I just had my installer (for my 942) call and tell me they can't do the install today because they need one (and don't have one) I am pissed!!


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

gijohn said:


> Can anyone tell me what a "Dish Pro Adapter" is??? I just had my installer (for my 942) call and tell me they can't do the install today because they need one (and don't have one) I am pissed!!


I've heard people (and some web sites) use that term to refer to the legacy adapter. That's the device that lets you use an old receiver like the 6000 with Dish Pro LNBs and switches. Not sure why you'd need one for your install.


----------



## gijohn (Jun 1, 2005)

Bichon said:


> Not sure why you'd need one for your install.


Well .. I don't know either. I've yet to have anyone (even 2 calls to Dish this morning) tell me exactly why I need one. Why do I have this gut feeling that when I finally get the 942 installed - the installer is going to give me of those "hmmmm, guess we didn't need that Dish Pro Adapter after all."

Someone at Dish is getting a piece of my mind Monday morning (but I doubt it will do any good)


----------

